# problème MÀJ de l'id. Apple



## Manuemartine (27 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre des problèmes pour finir la configuration de l'identification à deux facteurs.

Je suis sous macOS Sierra, j'ai un iPhone 7, un iPad 2. l'identification à deux facteurs est activée sur mon mac et iPhone.

Sur mon iPhone dans Réglages, s'affiche le 1 dans un rond rouge en face de " MÀJ de l'id. Apple "  juste en-dessous de mon nom. Je clique dessus puis je clique sur "continue". on me demande alors mon code iPhone. ok. on me dit d'autoriser l'iPhone depuis un autre appareil connecté à iCloud. Je vais dans appleid.apple.com sur mon mac et j'entre mes codes d'accès. là, une fenêtre s'ouvre sur le mac me disant que " votre identifiant Apple a été utilisé pour une connexion à un nouvel appareil ". Et j'autorise sur l'iphone la " demande de connexion avec mon identifiant ". Sur l'iPhone s'affiche un code de validation de l'identifiant Apple que je renseigne sur le mac. Dans mon espace Apple id, toutes les coordonnées sont correctes. mes 3 appareils sont associés à mon compte. sur l'iPhone, s'affiche le message suivant " Autoriser cet iPhone, Accédez à l'un de vos autres appareils connectés à iCloud pour autoriser cet iPhone" et l'iPhone reste en attente d'autorisation. Il ne se passe plus rien. Cependant, je suis déjà connectée à mon mac ??! et mon iphone est associée à ce compte ??

Sur mon mac, dans Réglages / MÀJ des réglages de l'id Apple, le message " la reconnexion à certains services liés à votre compte est nécessaire ". Je clique sur " continue " puis on me demande de saisir mon mot de passe pour configurer iCloud. Ok. là, on me dit d'accéder à l'un de mes autres appareils connectés à iCloud pour autoriser ce mac.  Là, je ne sais plus quoi faire, où aller.

je ne comprends pas où est le problème.

Je vous remercie d'avance de votre aide.

Cordialement,

Emmanuelle


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Septembre 2017)

Salut

J'ai eu un pb quasi identique au tien. J'ai appelé l'assistance Apple et en 10 mn ça a été réglé.


----------



## Manuemartine (28 Septembre 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Bonne journée


----------



## ptiroro (18 Mars 2022)

Deleted member 1099514 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> J'ai eu un pb quasi identique au tien. J'ai appelé l'assistance Apple et en 10 mn ça a été réglé.


bonjour,
ce serait sympa de dire comment.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2022)

ptiroro a dit:


> ce serait sympa de dire comment.


5 ans plus tard et un membre qui a fait supprimer son compte : n'espère pas avoir de réponse.


----------

